# Zoomies, nipping people durring walks, and ect (tears)..



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Today I have had an really bad day . It was so bad that you could not imagine, then to top everything off my little one could not relax one bit. I am so nervous.. I have been crying for hours (for other personal problems). Anyways this morning I woke up okay, relaxed, calm, and ect. Like usual I get up make shure I play with him, feed him, do a little session with the clicker, take him out on long walk.......

Before I do any walk I make shure that I do little "session" with the clicker when we go out, and when we go back. While I was walking at first it went pretty well we went to a tiny park, and played a little bit (I keep things short to not get him borred, sience he is easily distracted!). Then while we where walking something just made his super excited. He saw this one lady he started leaping towards her to play (leaping kinda like she was a prey, not to be petted type leap). He was leaping out of the side walk so I had to yank him close (WHICH I HATE YANKING THE LEASH). I can't risk getting sued for nip..... Then another lady passed he jumped up, and nipped her hand. Fortunatly the lady did not do anything against us! Imediatly lightly slapped his nose, he compleatly ignore it.

I never slapped him before, I talked to the trainer he says that I need to be tough with him, stare him down, grab him by the side of the neck, and ect. So sience he was a trainer I listened to what he said but to me it seems wrong, but I do not know what to do in that situation...... I'm working on leave it, and he has a high prey drive (and is so young)so that when he is in prey drive mode he does not listen to commands which is normal I guess. 

So after what happened I kept have to keep yanking the leash because he was leaping EVERYWHERE! What is a good alternative of yanking the leash in these situations? Like I have said I have been clicker training him to walk on a loose leash. 

Anyways I took him home then I go out for 2 hours come back,cook for 30 mins,play with pup and nap for an hour because puppy whines all night, and I need sleep. Then I get up play with him, have another clicker training session,feed him, and I took him to the park. I made shure that I played with him at the park, and made shure he had a good run off leash. At that moment I was relaxed. While we where walking down the street I was walking side by side a guy that had a dog, Joker was jumping everywhere and niped the dog alot of times. I tried pulling him while we walk he would not listen. The guy told me that I need to be tougher, meanerand correct the dog by actually slapping him harder. 

Then we where going home, and then something happened to me in my personal life. That made me nervous! I was trying to not to cry, and stay calm. Then right when I got to the house door tears came out of my eyes. I was (still) a wreak. My pup became nervous too, he started going after the cats, jumping everywhere, and ect. My DH was nervous too..... he kept trying to pull the pup (body block) away from the cats. He would not listen.

Afterward we went out for an hour, came back home I played with the pup, trained, and ect. Then the zoomies started! I was tolded by the trainer when he goes after the cat I need to give him a slap, and stare him. I have tried doing this, and I do not like doing this. It does not work, and I do not want my little one to start being afraid of me!!!!!! Someone please help us understand, what we are doing wrong!! I know it is our falt I just need someone to let me open my eyes and learn what it is!!!!

He is young allmost 4 months. I know it is all normal puppy behavior. I just need to be taught how to react. For puppy nipping I tried toys... I have been told so many things, and I have been doing all of them. Nothing is working!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No time for a detailed reply, but check out this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...g/157484-loose-leash-walking.html#post2119050


----------



## Lindsay01 (Apr 21, 2011)

MissCherry said:


> Today I have had an really bad day . It was so bad that you could not imagine, then to top everything off my little one could not relax one bit. I am so nervous.. I have been crying for hours (for other personal problems). Anyways this morning I woke up okay, relaxed, calm, and ect. Like usual I get up make shure I play with him, feed him, do a little session with the clicker, take him out on long walk.......
> 
> Before I do any walk I make shure that I do little "session" with the clicker when we go out, and when we go back. While I was walking at first it went pretty well we went to a tiny park, and played a little bit (I keep things short to not get him borred, sience he is easily distracted!). Then while we where walking something just made his super excited. He saw this one lady he started leaping towards her to play (leaping kinda like she was a prey, not to be petted type leap). He was leaping out of the side walk so I had to yank him close (WHICH I HATE YANKING THE LEASH). I can't risk getting sued for nip..... Then another lady passed he jumped up, and nipped her hand. Fortunatly the lady did not do anything against us! Imediatly lightly slapped his nose, he compleatly ignore it.
> 
> ...


 Sorry ..I can understand a bad month but I don't ever slap my dog's nose, not stare her down and I'm not agressive with her, that will cause much agression..and your dog will think it's play.

Calm it down..because I've been through this also..I'm no expert nor a trainer but I am working with someone on positive reinforcement only.

Excellent books to read: Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson..
Pat Miller's " The Power of Positive Dog Training" 
"For the Love of a Dog" Patricia Mcconnell
And check out who they reccomend.

I went through this and much more. My pup needed a fenced yard or dog park to play, to get all her energy expanded and walking just doesn't cut it.

I don't have the fenced yard..I researched a few close by and went..she used to jump up on me, grab my arm, chomp on it..no bite inhibition and I worked on that also. She was dumped at a shelter with two sibs..they were separated too soon, so I took her to friends with multiple dogs and they trained her..so now she is not biting..yes it will get better!!! Not jumping up on me, no agression, lots of positive reinforcement...

Please hang in there and don't become a bully to your dog, you won't like what it produces...

Take care and take it one day at a time.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Your puppy sounds under-stimulated and probably is a little higher drive than your used to. He's going to need a new trainer to start with- no normal experienced trainer is going to tell you to nose pop your dog and yank him around staring at him....a little ludicrous. Get a prong collar and go to the leerburg site to see how to properly fit and use one. A prong correction followed by praise and treats for nice walking will really help him learn what is and isn't acceptable.

As far as the puppy lunging and nipping a prong works nice with that on walks but at home continue to redirect with a toy. Add in a lot more off leash exercise because a tired puppy rocks!!!! Other than that find a good puppy training class in your area, join, set up puppy play dates, and have patience they do settle down eventually


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Your puppy sounds under-stimulated and probably is a little higher drive than your used to. He's going to need a new trainer to start with- no normal experienced trainer is going to tell you to nose pop your dog and yank him around staring at him....a little ludicrous. Get a prong collar and go to the leerburg site to see how to properly fit and use one. A prong correction followed by praise and treats for nice walking will really help him learn what is and isn't acceptable.
> 
> As far as the puppy lunging and nipping a prong works nice with that on walks but at home continue to redirect with a toy. Add in a lot more off leash exercise because a tired puppy rocks!!!! Other than that find a good puppy training class in your area, join, set up puppy play dates, and have patience they do settle down eventually


 
Just for the record I believe the pup is only 4 months old. Too young for a prong IMO. 

BTW it really isn't all normal puppy stuff. It's a puppy that isn't getting what it needs to be truthfully worn out. A tired pup is a happy pup it's said time and time again. At 4 months old there isn't a need for many corrections it's supposed to be mainly shaping. Go to another trainer smacking the **** out of the puppy and just smacking harder isn't going to get the dog to listen either is staring it down. 

Also PLEASE for the love of your dog don't take the attitude "they are a trainer" if you are not ok with something don't let it happen. If you're trainer wants you smacking your dog and you're against it then don't do it because if you injure your dog or screw them up mentally the trainer isn't going to pay for vet bills and a more certified training. 

I just had a trainer tell me to stomp on my pups toes to teach her feet are dangerous.. needless to say I've cut all ties with her a 100-200 lb person stomping a pups toe can easily break a bone.


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Lots of great advice here. At four months your pup is still very young, immature and full of energy! Slapping him on the snout probably won't change anything, as he may not understand why and you run the possibility of him getting even more ramped up with the physical touch like that! 
Its great to see you work with him in training sessions and take the time to walk your dog, as many people don't 
At four months, my pup did and still does need a lot of non-walk exercise to drain his energy, or else he will be a zooming brat! What do you do when you say "play"?

If you have yard space and no fence, get long lead ( 30ft) and play ball or fetch with one of his favorite toys to drain him. If you don't have a yard, is there other open space, a family member or a neighbor you can ask to use their space?
A tired dog is a happy dog and a much calmer walker. Yes GSD's can be like the energizer bunny even after what appears to be them being totally wiped out, but stay strong and keep up with the mental exercise as well. 

I also picked up that you have been upset over other personal reasons. Be aware that you pup picks up on your energy and emotions...perhaps its part of a reaction to your emotional expression? If my pup hears me yelling or the slightest bit of anger, he barks and will give me a little nip! Feel free to vent or share concerns about your personal troubles, it may help to get some fresh perspectives or reassurance.
Hang in there, it will get better with time!!


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

I can sympathize with you Miss Cherry. Baron has recently started that same behavior, it seemed to coincide with his teething. I don't know if the teething is a direct result or just coincidence. 

I would agree with the rest and not slap. I know its hard, trust me I some times get frustrated with Baron when he is acting this way. I thought I was going to lose it just yesterday as he was being a crazy boy. I'm glad I have my Fiancee there to help out. We just walked him back to his crate and she calmly put him in for a while. 

Hang in there and maybe look into finding a new trainer, unless of course you already paid for future sessions then I'm not sure what to tell ya. 

Again, hang in there. Remember we are all here to listen and provide the best advice we can.:hug:


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

please don't hit your dog.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Bismarck's_Dad said:


> please don't hit your dog.


Yes. But feel free to roll up a newspaper and smack your trainer upside the head. 
Never EVER hit a dog! Any trainer who advised this action is in serious need of training themselves.
Please find a new more qualified trainer.
If you post your approximate location, maybe someone can recommend a good one.


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah 8 replies! Cool!

I just wanted to say that I never slaped the dog intel yesterday after what happened. The slap was not hard at all he did not even noticed it. Yesterday I tried doing what the trainer told me to do, and I did not have any good results. I never want to become a bully my dog, and I NEVER HIT A DOG. I would not be here asking so many questions if I wanted to. 

Usually I give my puppy 3 hours of walks, and off leash exercise a day. Yesterday it was raining badly, and I was only able to do 2 hours. Today I listen to all of your advice, and imediatly first thing I did after I have breakfast was play for 40mins straight while training at the same time durring play. After I gave him a ball stuffed with his breakfast, and he was there 10 mins trying to get treats out. Then I hid food around the backyard so he had to search for it. Then we went to a huge park, and played offleash 3 hours straight with other puppies his age. He was running one place to another (allways staying close to where I am). Then we walked with a group with other dogs for one hour allways offleash. When we got home he slept for a long time (for hours straight), and when he got up I made shure to clicker train him, play with him for 30 mins, and feed him. Then he chewed his bone. Then before his last meal we played for 25 mins, had another training session, and feed him. Now he is sleeping, and I am so tired. I woke up really early today 6:30 if not I would not be able do it all. Atleast I will be toned for this summer! When I will go to the beach I will be in top shape! haha

Lindsay01 I know what you mean by having a fence yard! I have a fence yard but is soooo small, and with sooooo many plants. I love my yard, but I wish I had an large grassy area so I can use a flirt pole to play with him. My yard is rocky, and I worry alot when he runs on it! Did you teach her bite inhibition by using the "ouch" method? 

Zoeys mom I really can not tell if he is higher drive than the average GSD, because I never had one before. He does have an higher drive than any other puppy, and dog in the park I go to. He would be keep on playing, and all the other puppies, and dogs get worn out from him in no time! When I walk with him offleash with other people that have puppies. All the other puppies would lie on the ground tired, wanting to stop, but he can keep on going on and on. Trotting, running, and ect.

Holmeshx2  He told you to stomp on your pup's toes!! That is terrible! You are right about not having that attitude. I need to do a little research, and start seeing what is best for my pup. I just do not know what to do if he happens to try to nip someone on the street. Today I brought a toy with me, and I attached it to his leash. When he was about to nip one lady (allways women, he is attracted to women). I stuffed the toy in his mouth, and he was going with his toy in his mouth. He looked like he was walking himself. He was the center of the attention! He seemed calm kinda like he was working it was weird, it seemed like he felt special.

Bundash Awe thanks for the support. I am just sensitive person, and people can be so cruel. So when someone treat me bad. I can cry for hours. I wish I was tougher. Ever sience I have a puppy he has helped me alot. I use to suffer badly ocd, ever sience I have a dog I do not have it anymore! It is gone! I can not believe it! I think other people that have ocd will not believe it too. It has been years sience I have suffered from it too! When I play with him I usually play fetch, tug, and I let him chase a tug toy attached to a string. He has millions of toys that I keep away, and I take them out durring play time. So I might play fetch with one toy, change game, then play fetch again with another for example.

jrod We have finally ordered a crate, and we are waiting for it to arive by mail! Zoomies are so weird they just pop up out no where! I'm so happy to know that other people are in my situation so that I have someone to talk to about this. Other people that do not have a GSDs do not know what I mean........ Yeah I'm going to change methods!

GSDGunner You are all right!!



:hug: Hugs to you all!


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

:wild:sorry for the long reply!!


----------



## Lindsay01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a better day! 

Here's another link if you aren't aware of Bloat.. you may want to print it..I learned about this many years ago when I started vounteering for a dog rescue and place it on your fridge.. 

Bloat in Dogs

I did try the ouch method and it didn't work..my year old is doing great right now..tired out. Had a lot of exercise and play today..because I didn't go anywhere as we were under tornado warnings all around the area today..but my senior Beagle boy got hurt this morning so he is on crate rest.


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

just for interest what are you feeding him? Some foods have additives which can make pups hyper! But it sounds as if you are having better time now! I haven"t had much luck with the ouch method but if I give high pitched squeal and walk away Xara stops biting.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

train and socialize everyday, several times a day.
i find training in short sessions (5 to10 minutes) works.
during the course of a day i might have 12 sessions.

to avoid jumping use a short leash or while your dog
is on your left side in a heel position slide your right hand down the leash
to stop the jumping before it starts. make sure a lot of
people meet your dog. invite lots of people to visit your home.
take your pup to busy places so he can meet people. make sure
your pup meets a lot of other dogs. use all of the meeting times as training times.

the heavy hand method of correction i'm against.


----------

